# Gooserbat Game Calls: 50 states, 50 Diaphragms



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

OK our new call should be ready in about one to two weeks. We have four new diaphragm calls coming out for 2012, and the first person from each state to pm me your mailing info will recieve a free sample of one of our new diaphragms.

Oh yeah when you pm me give the thread a bump from your state.

Thanks Sam


----------



## intheflats (Jan 22, 2005)

Bump KS


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

KS as well, oh well, BUMP


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

BUMP for Indiana!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Show-me a bump...


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump from Bama


----------



## JakeT (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump for Michigan


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bump from Nebraska


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Bump from cali..... And pm sent!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok these states are done KS, MO, IN, AL ( Role Tide) NB, CA, MI,

43 to go.

looks like Mass and OH so 41 to go.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

bump Massachusetts


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

Bump Ohio


----------



## wibowhuntb&d (Jan 11, 2007)

Info sent for Wi, I would love to try them Thanks


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Guys and Gals just please to be sure to bump from your state. That way I don't have to sort through a bunch of extra pm's 

Thanks Sam


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

PM sent from NC.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

:bump: for KY!


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

bump for the cajuns!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

bump from Ky


----------



## SPITTLERHUNTIN (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump Illinois Thanks!!!


----------



## stavinoha (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump Oklahoma


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Bump from the state of Maryland!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump for South Carolina!


----------



## buckshot243 (Jul 19, 2008)

PM sent, and bump from Florida!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Iowa? bump


----------



## fawnbleat (Jan 17, 2010)

bump from ole virgini.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump from state of confusion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bump from GA


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump from PA.. Sweet looks like I might be the first PA boy, I never win anything


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Bump for PA


----------



## mohawk32 (Sep 13, 2011)

PM sent. Bump for New Jersey.


----------



## jacobrando (Nov 15, 2011)

Bump for TN


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

PM sent and bump from Florida.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

OK here is the list so far
CA, MO, KS, NB, AL, (Role Tide) IN, MI, FL, VA, GA, PA, OH, Mass, KY, NC, WI, LA, IL, OK, ND, MD, SC, NJ, TN,


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Add Iowa. That makes 25 we're half way there.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Bump from West Virginia


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump for the best mouth call out there and COLORADO.


----------



## summitthunting (Dec 5, 2008)

Bump for Colorado, PM sent.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

New york


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

sinko said:


> OK here is the list so far
> CA, MO, KS, NB, AL, (Role Tide) IN, MI, FL, VA, GA, PA, OH, Mass, KY, NC, WI, LA, IL, OK, ND, MD, SC, NJ, TN,


lets add WV, IA, NY, CO


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

bump for Oregon


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bump from Idaho!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

sinko said:


> Ok these states are done KS, MO, IN, AL ( Role Tide) NB, CA, MI,
> 
> 43 to go.
> 
> looks like Mass and OH so 41 to go.


Oh gosh...war damn eagle but I will still take your call


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Bump for New Mexico, the land of Enchantment.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump from Minnesota!!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

sinko said:


> OK here is the list so far
> CA, MO, KS, NB, AL, (Role Tide) IN, MI, FL, VA, GA, PA, OH, Mass, KY, NC, WI, LA, IL, OK, ND, MD, SC, NJ, TN,


WV, IA, NY, CO, OR, ID, NM, MN, 

18 to go, and I'll even send one to Alaska.


----------



## fullmoon88 (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent from SD


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just a heads up .There are a few sponsors on here who make Turkey calls and if your not a sponsor your thread will probably be removed . God bless .


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump for Nevada!


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

boarman1 said:


> Just a heads up .There are a few sponsors on here who make Turkey calls and if your not a sponsor your thread will probably be removed . God bless .


Why is that? He is not selling anything. Giving it away


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump for Sam and a great call.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bump North Dakota


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bump For DE!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for a great call...I have used Gooserbat Turkey Calls for a few years now...very easy mouth call to blow and even I can make a turkey sound with one!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I may have to try out your diaphrams this spring.


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know I'm too late for a free call but bump from Florida.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

For you elk hunters, make sure to try Sam's elk call. They are awesome!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words I still have a few more states to cover. Check and see if your state is on the list, and if not send me a pm.

Add NV and DE to those already listed.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok I'm clossing it down after 4:00 pm today. All calls will go out next week.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bump from NC


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Hawaii Bump. Aloha!


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

To the top from Maine. Mel


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Bump it up for Nebraska!


----------



## ILHUNTER (Mar 28, 2007)

Bump from Illinois


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

sinko said:


> OK here is the list so far
> CA, MO, KS, NB, AL, (Role Tide) IN, MI, FL, VA, GA, PA, OH, Mass, KY, NC, WI, LA, IL, OK, ND, MD, SC, NJ, TN,


WV, IA, NY,CO,OR,ID,NM,MN,NV,DE,Hawiia,Maine, TX

If your not on this list there is a call waiting for you.


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Can I bump for Mississippi? I still hunt there but live in LA... Its worth a shot...


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bump for ny


----------



## natron_08 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know MI is already up but ill give a bump for the U.P. can we count as a different state lol


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Check the list and add Ontairrio and Mississippi. That makes 40 states and Canadian call. 30 min. left so post up.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Offer is over and the deadline is met.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys are getting an awesome call. Thanks Sam.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryland Thanks You! Received my call today!


----------



## lundellhunting7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump utah!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Got my call today. Works great! thanks


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I got my call yesterday! Sounds fantastic! Easiest to use diaphram I've ever tried honestly. Thanks fellas!


----------



## svillemartin (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump from the Bluegrass state KY!!!! GO BIG BLUE


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Got mine also and it sounds great! Great job guys!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

got mine! thank you, and it sounds awesome!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump from Arkansas! I just bought 4 tonite at the hunting and fishing expo in Ft. Smith. Nice talking to you!


----------

